# TO SLAY A DRAGON - player's cut of the trailer!



## Morrus (Jun 5, 2013)

This version is faster (30s) and contains no lair maps or interior pages.  Ideal for showing to your players.  

[video=youtube;LYYTWQTigc4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LYYTWQTigc4[/video]


----------

